# Подскажите: мануальный терапевт в Ростове-на-Дону



## Lesnika1111 (25 Фев 2015)

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста(посоветуйте) мануального терапевта в Ростове-на-Дону, нужна консультация- грыжа l5-s1. Есть мануал профессор Курганов Михаил Леоньтьевич, кто нибудь может дать рекомендацию или отзыв по нему. Спасибо.


----------



## Катри (25 Сен 2015)

*Lesnika1111*, Здравствуйте!уже были у этого врача? тоже хочу к нему попасть, та же проблема...


----------

